# ucla undergrad film



## reelbigfish (May 16, 2003)

hi,

i'm headed off to ucla with hopes of doing film. they only let people transfer into the film major during junior year. any advice? anyone at ucla?

thanks


----------



## reelbigfish (May 16, 2003)

hi,

i'm headed off to ucla with hopes of doing film. they only let people transfer into the film major during junior year. any advice? anyone at ucla?

thanks


----------



## HBKDinobot (May 17, 2003)

Good luck getting in.


----------

